# Real Windows "Bliss" wallpaper revealed



## CrazyComputerMan

CrazyComputerMan said:


> REAL Windows "Bliss" Desktop Background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a similar shot, and look like this


----------



## TechGuy

It does look somewhat similar... where did you get that information?


----------



## avisitor

You can check out the Wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bliss_(image)


----------



## ErrorProxy

Lawl.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Saw it on my local newspaper, Sorry i forgot to add source address. Silly doughtnut that's me 

I have Crystal wallpaper, I wonder if it edited? 

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/816930-revealed-the-real-windows-xp-wallpaper-hill


----------



## Eriksrocks

This is incorrect. The original Windows XP background was taken in 1996. The other photo was taken in 2006, ten years later. One was not edited to get the other.


----------



## Patrickv

i love the bliss wallpaper it my favourite wallpaper. I guess it's because of the good colour scheme


----------



## new tech guy

Patrickv said:


> i love the bliss wallpaper it my favourite wallpaper. I guess it's because of the good color scheme


 imo it looks like the hill the tellytubbies used to go rolling over  . I remember i was playing with PCLOS (pclinuxos) a while back and its default desktop was like a hill that looked very similar. But i never cared for that wallpaper.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

new tech guy said:


> imo it looks like the hill the tellytubbies used to go rolling over  . I remember i was playing with PCLOS (pclinuxos) a while back and its default desktop was like a hill that looked very similar. But i never cared for that wallpaper.


teletubbies!


----------



## loserOlimbs

Nice bold, and innaccurate post. I assume there was a reason you said it was edited into the Bliss Wall paper?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

My mistake. 



I'll inform the mod and make changes to make sure proper information are enclosed.


----------



## LANMaster

I edited out the word "edited" from your post.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks LANMaster, A cream pie for your reward?


----------



## LANMaster

Yummy!


----------



## liciniusjack

Is it Bill Gates something that talk about. What a wall paper are these????
Great Man!!!)


----------

